# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > BOXING / FIGHTING / WRESTLING >  UFC 66 (vids)

## Panzerfaust

Dec 30th 2006
*UFC 66 Liddell vs Ortiz II*


Same as always, you will need www.winamp.com

Show Opening (15MB): 
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=1TA3QGED

Michael Bisping vs Eric Schafer (31MB): 
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=K9D91DM4

Andrei Arlovski vs Marcio Cruz (31MB): 
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=6H3PS4N4

Chris Leben vs. Jason MacDonald (47MB): 
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=KDPDHLAT

Forrest Griffin vs Keith Jardine (33MB): 
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=NQI403M1

Thiago Alves vs Tony Desouza (33MB): 
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=QK7E09NU

Chuck Liddell vs Tito Ortiz (81MB): 
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=6916EA8R

Gabriel Gonzaga vs Carmelo Marrero (23MB): 
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=VUKGQJD6

----------

Pride Shockwave si going on right now...lets just say it has been a good show with twists and turns..Yoshida vs Thompaon just ended...

----------


## Ridla

OH U are the mN

----------


## Ridla

why does mega upload never work for me?!?!?!?
it says something like the volume of use in Egypt is too much to use now.

----------


## nalbano34

THe files have been removed!!!!!! NOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Terminator1

Damn that sucks. I had to work Saturday and was wanting to see this. How do we get them now? Can you reload them and repost?

----------


## zimmy

lol the forest fight is a win  :Smilie:  Great fight indeed

----------

